# Gun Review: The almost perfect Sig Sauer P365



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Gun Review: The almost perfect Sig Sauer P365 (VIDEO)


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

After seeing the reviews of the Sig 365 failing with frequency due to firing pins breaking and issues with trigger failure I'm glad I got a Taurus G2, a lot less money and after more than 3yrs of use no failures of any kind. If your considering the 365 I think you might look elsewhere the problems their having would prevent it from ever making my carry list!


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Here's the You Tube Video


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Now cannon I'm a new guy here but I think you're being a little harsh on these sig boys!!!!!


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Now cannon I'm a new guy here but I think you're being a little harsh on these sig boys!!!!! Two pistols launched in the last few years and both are disasters....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sometimes, new designs don't come out working right away. Sigs made here are not as good as when they were made in Germany either.

But, I still do not want a Taurus


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Kind of like when a new car model is introduced. I found that it seems to take about two years to get all the recalls and design defects straightened out, so I was always leery of buying a new model right away.

Problem with Taurus is they never seem to get the defects worked out before they introduce a new piece of junk.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I believe our cnc machines will go with the best in the world. I don't buy that the German Sigs are better then ours! Glocks from Austria are not better then the ones from Ga either. Now I will say that some of these kids coming out of our top schools may be screwing up our company's cuz they have been liberalized for 4 yrs, DaMN shame too. They probably have learned nothing either!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

crewchief said:


> I believe our cnc machines will go with the best in the world. I don't buy that the German Sigs are better then ours! Glocks from Austria are not better then the ones from Ga either. Now I will say that some of these kids coming out of our top schools may be screwing up our company's cuz they have been liberalized for 4 yrs, DaMN shame too. They probably have learned nothing either!!!


I disagree. And, I see this issue wiyh Sig discussed at length on all the gun forums (I am on just about all of them). Even the classic models... Like the 226 and 220... There seems to be more problems than on older models.

And their newer polymer guns are having issues. Even read about a lawsuit concerning there new polymer gun. From what I read, they sold a lot of guns that were not drop proof to the public and LEOs before the issue became public and before they announced that fix for the military guns. Some cop is suing them because the gun went off when dropped and shot him.

I have owned 5 or 6 Sigs in the past. They do not interest me anymore. I have no plans to buy anymore. I like the Beretta platform more than the 226. And, I like HKs more than polymer Sigs


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I have read that some of the problems are mim parts?????? Who knows, all the gun company's use them now. My G19 was made in Austria my friends was from Ga both are an exact match. As for Sigs problems with p320 and p365,,,, it's plain to see Sig cant make sticker fired guns yet!


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Time passes, things change, PSA is selling 365's with night sights for $499


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Hope your right either way Pandaz3 I would wait til next years version comes out and is tested & reviewed by several sources. New models as we've seen with the P-365 can have issues that render the pistol worthless, in a self defense situation and that can leave you six feet under.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Yes I am not a buyer I like 40 and 357 Sig so I'll retain my XD's and G-33


----------



## Kudu40 (Sep 26, 2019)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Gun Review: The almost perfect Sig Sauer P365 (VIDEO)


I have a 365XL and I only have one magazine that works. I have sent several back to Sig and they haven't been any help. I have no confidence in a pistol where all but 1 magazine have failed to work.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Another version coming soon, the P365SAS. (SIG Anti Snag (SAS) https://www.sigsauer.com/store/p365-sas.html.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Another version coming soon, the P365SAS. (SIG Anti Snag (SAS) https://www.sigsauer.com/store/p365-sas.html.


That is a bold strategy taking the front and rear sight off of the pistol. So bold that I would never own one!

GW


----------



## Kudu40 (Sep 26, 2019)

I am STILL waiting for SIG to get new (and hopefully functional) magazines back to me. I cannot qualify nor will I carry a pistol without a reload. I am done with SIG. They make an inferior product and do not stand behind what they make. I'm staying with Walther and HK and I will no longer allow my Officers to carry them.


----------



## ko7pjim (Apr 14, 2018)

I purchased a mid 2019 P365 and a couple extra SIG 10 rnd and a 15 rnd magazines. They all work great with no feed or latch problems after some 2000 rounds fired. I carry the 15 rnd as my spare so it doesn't print concealed.


----------



## Wrangler (Jan 14, 2020)

Sig knows they have a problem. I contacted sig, they said a comet strike on primer was normal. Any side ways strike on metal isn’t normal. They said they would fix it for $105. But they don’t have a problem. Hope doesn’t fail when needed. P365


----------

